# Book for Beginners?



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been searching this forum and haven't found it - it seems like someone mentioned a book that is very basic, more so than Ricki Carroll's book. I looked on her website for one for beginners but nothing stood out. Some of the terms in the recipes need explaining...for me anyway!

Any ideas?


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Nevermind, I found it! It was here: http://www.cheesemaking.com/learn/cheese-making-1-2-3/ingredients.html just in case someone else wants to know.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for the link!


----------

